# Masking around round/circular objects???



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Typically the spot /handles and escutcheons can be removed from the top without disturbing the valves and such that are fastened from below.

If you wish---new trims could be purchased---


----------



## Chris Sweeney (Apr 20, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> Typically the spot /handles and escutcheons can be removed from the top without disturbing the valves and such that are fastened from below.
> 
> If you wish---new trims could be purchased---


Thanks for the response Mike; I wish that was the case for us. As soon as we unscrew an escutcheon, though, the valve/jet assembly will fall through.  The escutcheon is threaded and is holding the valve assembly in place. She actually has the same tub in another bathroom, and I tried it there since I DID have access to the undersides. Darn thing fell right through, but luckily I was able to get it back together.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Use wide tape and cover them completely. Then with a sharp razor knife cut the excess away .
Are you painting the inside of the tub? Takes special paint to stick there- what are you /she using?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Bad news---just do your best with the tape----no magic---lots of little strips====


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Just noticed there is a bit of height to them. Go around the circumference with 1" ,bend it over, then fill in with the wider stuff. Taping takes a bit of problem solving..


----------



## Chris Sweeney (Apr 20, 2012)

Brushjockey said:


> Use wide tape and cover them completely. Then with a sharp razor knife cut the excess away .
> Are you painting the inside of the tub? Takes special paint to stick there- what are you /she using?


Sorry if I wasn't clear in my original post. She does not want to paint the tub. Rather, she just wants to paint the jets/escutcheon/spout/etc. So all that chrome stuff in the picture I linked to above is going to get paint. Good tip though; I hadn't thought of that.

She's using a couple cans of Rustoleum to give the hardware a bronze-like finish. First can is like a brown, and then the second can is like a gold.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I wouldn't be too confident on that staying on there- chrome is pretty hard to stick to.


----------



## pinkfloyd43 (Sep 6, 2012)

This part may be moved to the painting. Be sure to clean, clean, clean and if the parts of metal use a decent primer on them. I did some bath fixtures a few years back, although I took them out, they actually lasted quite a bit with no issues at all. If I recall used the Rustnoluem stuff!

Masking around it should not be that bad and I cover everything and then go back with a xacto knife and remove what I want painted.


----------

